# System Six Fork



## tylerstanley (Aug 6, 2009)

Does anybody know where i can purchase a system six fork? Used or new. My dealer ordered one for me, but its the super six fork with black paint. I need the raw color, PLUS i need the BIG carbon spacers and the caps that say FSA and system six on them. I need help please!


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

You best shot is to do a search on Ebay.


----------



## tylerstanley (Aug 6, 2009)

What if I purchased a 54cm system six in my frame color, but my bike is a 60cm? can I switch the fork and headset over to the 60cm? Or would the fork be too short? It has five carbon spacers in it? Could I take out some of the spacers and make it work?


----------



## racermech (Jan 15, 2009)

I am going with 99% no way it will work. Maybe if the fork was never cut from the factory. It seems cannondale actually sends forks for each size frames, or at least group of frames.

If you find a 56 or 58 with a lot of spacers it might work if you run no spacers, or reduce the spacers you have now.

Where did you get carbon system 6 spacers, all the ones i have seen are aluminum, apart from the larger top cap.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

54 size would be too small for you, look on Ebay and see if the 60cm is available.


----------



## rshank (Nov 30, 2007)

I have a similar question. I am looking at a system six frame on ebay. it is also missing the fork and headset. It looks like it is pretty hard to find a fork. Would a SuperSix fork work? Or would it just be a better idea to look for a complete frameset?


----------



## ridenfish39 (Jun 20, 2008)

rshank said:


> I have a similar question. I am looking at a system six frame on ebay. it is also missing the fork and headset. It looks like it is pretty hard to find a fork. Would a SuperSix fork work? Or would it just be a better idea to look for a complete frameset?


The Super Six fork is the same-it'll work.


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

Sup Fellas

I was looking for a BB30 for my bike build and low and behold I made contact with a seller was offfered me his BB30 crank, and to make a long story short.we ended up talking and hes selling his Super 6 Hi Mod team 1 for for less than 2k with the crank, seat post, and stem included. 

I need to know a couple of things is this a good buy first of all. I am new to cycling and only owned the Tarmac SL 06 model 

And can someone give me a quick crash course on why I should get this bike and what seperates this frame from the rest of the top end frames. I am not a racer but love to ride anywhere from 50 to 70 mile on an avg.

I would greatly appreciate it, I am going to talk to him today and I need as much information. 

Thanks in Advance

MidwestPlaya


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

John,

Go for it.


----------

